# Matusalem Gran Reserva Rum



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Check out my new review of the Matusalem Gran Reserva rum at:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=340379

JR


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks John I will have to try that out!!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow. As a big rum fan, that looks great. I'm going to have to give this one a try.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a bottle of that. I will take my Ron Z over that but it is still pretty good.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That looks very tasty.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds tasty! :dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool and that comercial is very funny


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

That looks yummy.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

That Looks Really Nice, It's 5 Somewhere


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looking good


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

May try that with an anejo


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Not really a rum guy, but that looks good!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That look tasty!! Try to find it overhere!! :arghhhh:


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

great find and great rum. they quit making it 4 years ago and then started up again. if you had a 1/5 btl then you really had a keeper...looks like a ltr and the new stuff. still one of my go-to rums.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------

